

‘Tim’s Vermeer’ Trailer - absconditus
http://www.slashfilm.com/tims-vermeer-trailer-one-of-peters-top-movies-of-the-year/

======
absconditus
"Tim’s Vermeer tells the story of one man’s obsession to accomplish the near
impossible, and paint a Vermeer with almost no art skills what-so-ever. Along
the way he may prove that one of the greatest painters of the Dutch Golden Age
could have used unforeseen technology advances to create some of the greatest
regarded paintings of all time. And while the film is about one man’s journey,
it is also an exploration of the intersection of art and technology — If
Vermeer invented and used advanced technology to help create his art, was he
'cheating'? Is the art somehow less incredible knowing the process?"

